# Battlefield 3 or 4 xbox 360



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Evening all.

I have never played battlefield, but fancy getting one. My question is 3 or 4? I have a xbox 360.

What would people recommend?

Thanks

Josh


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Go with the latest. 

I had both, but I've been playing BF3 since it was released so I've been playing BF4 recently.


----------



## acake (Jan 16, 2012)

dont buy it .... due to all the issues still with it not being a finished game .i got it at release it was unplayable that was like three months ago. ok they have patched it but it is still has big issues .your best bet is to go look at the bf4 forums and goggle the issues before putting your hard earned cash on it.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't say I've had any problems with mine. But I haven't played it online yet.


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

BF4 is buggy and will crash your 360 every hour or so. I love the game, but its just not a finished product on the 360.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

never had issues with mine you might need to clear your cache if the systems crashing.freezing the gameplay online is miles better than cod


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

If your looking to play campaign, id start with BF3 then BF4 next, but for online, go with latest. Even if it is buggy which it is. The times you can get on its very good.

I have XB one, and mine restarts when i try play campaign now, so its stuck, but multiplayer works fine, not that im any good at it. I still much prefer COD


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, just waiting for my voucher to arrive. So still a bit more time to deliberate......

Josh.


----------

